

Not happy with Agile, but why? - jbandi
http://blog.jonasbandi.net/2014/02/not-happy-with-agile-but-why.html
From a developers perspective: what went wrong with Agile and why? Criticising and pointing out problems is easy. But finding the root cause for being unhappy requires more reflection.
======
sharemywin
1\. Agile requires trust - Large enterprises have politics and generally lack
trust. 2\. SOX Compliance has lots of documentation and rules. 3\. Agile is
about self management which conflicts with large bureaucracies at its core.
4\. Most enterprises value production stability over changing directions. A 3
month manual QA regression is hard to iterate over. 5\. People are biased.
Mangers hear the benefits and not the downsides like no long term estimates.

